# My Photo Page/Blog



## deepfriedl (May 2, 2016)

If it's against the rules to direct users to another site, please delete this or let me know.

I've recently updated my photo page, and would love some criticism of the page itself and the photos.

davidfriedl.com

I'm new around here and just bought my first DSLR, a Nikon D3300. I use the lenses that came with the kit, as well as a few old E-Series lenses I picked up on eBay for when my girlfriend borrows the newer lenses.


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2016)

Not against the rules at all, but I have taken the liberty of moving your post to the appropriate forum.


----------



## deepfriedl (May 6, 2016)

I'm not sure if the crickets are due to this section not getting much traffic or folks choosing not to say anything if they don't have anything nice to say. If the latter, I'm a bit of a beginner and am reading a lot. I think my photos are getting better, but there is a lot to learn.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2016)

To be honest, website critiques don't get a lot of action unless they're either really bad or really good.  If you want comments on the images, then your best bet will be to post a few (four or less for best results) in the appropriate gallery.


----------



## deepfriedl (May 6, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (May 7, 2016)

deepfriedl said:


> If it's against the rules to direct users to another site, please delete this or let me know.
> 
> I've recently updated my photo page, and would love some criticism of the page itself and the photos.
> 
> ...


Welcome!  

Sorry, but I've acquired enough bad experiences over the years, so I'm cautious about clicking off to another site.  Especially one posted by a newcomer.  It's not you, you understand, it's all those knuckheads who came before you who poisoned the well, so to speak.

And frankly, I usually don't get into offering a detailed critique on more than one image at a time.  Meaning; if someone posts 6 photos and asks for a C&C on them, I will look, but my comments will be limited in proportion to the same amount of effort that the poster expended in choosing and posting something for C&C.  

Yes, I'll be happy to visit your website, but I think we should become better acquainted first.  Please post one or two of whatever you want C&C, and do that a few times and then you'll get more visits/responses.

BTW: you are welcome to put the link to your website, FB page, blog site, pithy quote, or any personal stuff in the signature block below your text entry.


----------



## JustBen (May 27, 2016)

Hi deepfriedl and welcome!

I checked out your website and found a few things i would improve:

1.) I would not mix up Photography with other projects, like brewing and hunting and fishing. Like you say yourself, it is your photo page and this should be imho your focus for the website.

2.) I think the fonts you used are a bit small. If they would be slightly bigger it would be easier to read.

3.) I would setup galleries with the same topic and not combined by date. If people want to see your landscape photos they have to search through all months you posted so far.

4.) If you do a lot of processing on your pictures you don't need to tell that to people. They don't need to know that 

5.) I would start with your best picture/pictures as a header. The picture of that tree trunk is not really making me want to see the rest. You got better ones 

Just my first thoughts when i looked at your website


----------



## deepfriedl (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the comments and thoughts.


----------

